# Fish are dying.



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

I just switched from a 10 Gallon tank to a 40 Gallon tank, I treated the water before putting the fish in and when I put my fish into the new tank, 3 of them died. I lost a Danio, Zebra Danio and a Neon Tetra.


Upon figuring out what happened. I forgot to add the water conditioner. I quickly found some and poured 40 Gallons worth into my tank. Will my other fish be okay?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you cycle your new tank before you put the fish in? also it could have been that they went into shock from the sudden PH change, do you have a water testing kit?


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

I do not have a kit. When I switched over I put 30 Gallons of water in my new tank. Treated it then dumped water from my old tank. Then I realized I forgot the tap water conditioner and put some in! I'm hoping its not too late.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

it sounds like your still cycling your tank, your ammonia has probably spiked, what did you do with the substrate(gravel or sand) from your old tank? if you still have it I would suggest putting some of the old substrate in a stocking or netting and putting it in your new tank for a few days, it might help. all that the water conditioner does is neutralize the chlorine in your tap water because chlorine burns/kills fish. what other chemicals did you treat your water with?


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Manafel said:


> it sounds like your still cycling your tank, your ammonia has probably spiked, what did you do with the substrate(gravel or sand) from your old tank? if you still have it I would suggest putting some of the old substrate in a stocking or netting and putting it in your new tank for a few days, it might help. all that the water conditioner does is neutralize the chlorine in your tap water because chlorine burns/kills fish. what other chemicals did you treat your water with?


I moved my old Gravel as well, as soon as I did that I noticed a change in the fish. Work sends my Stress Coat+ (API) and Stress Zyme+ (API). We have a contract with Mars Fish Care and I also get free food. I am using the API Tropical Fish Food.

One other thing about my new tank is that the Top Fin 30 Gallon is loud. I am using it with my old filter as well, a Tetra Whisperer 10i. The tank also came with an underwater city and some other decor. Is it safe to put those in? I washed them off in the bath tub. Same thing with the tank when I got it.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

well adding too many chemicals to your tank can slow down the cycling of your tank. but from what I can tell it's not the chemicals. was there a temperature difference from the water the fish were in and the water you put them in? sorry for all of the questions, I'm just trying to cover all of the basics.


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Manafel said:


> well adding too many chemicals to your tank can slow down the cycling of your tank. but from what I can tell it's not the chemicals. was there a temperature difference from the water the fish were in and the water you put them in? sorry for all of the questions, I'm just trying to cover all of the basics.


Ask any question you want  There was a slight temperature difference. I didn't think it was cold though. I now have two heaters in there.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

what fish do you currently have in the tank?


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Manafel said:


> what fish do you currently have in the tank?


3 Danio's, 3 Neon Tetra's, Dalmatian Molly and 2 Platy's (Sun Burst and Mickey Mouse)


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

hm, well has the condition of your surviving fish stabilized?


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Manafel said:


> hm, well has the condition of your surviving fish stabilized?


The Platy's seem to be swimming near the bottom. (Got them today, first fish in the new tank) The Danio's are swimming along the top and the Tetra's are swimming around. I'm going to Petco tomorrow to get more fish. At least I am going to see if I can.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

k well remember when your stocking your tank to keep from overpopulating and while you go there, take some of your water with you and see if they will test it. most LPS will do that for free


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Manafel said:


> k well remember when your stocking your tank to keep from overpopulating and while you go there, take some of your water with you and see if they will test it. most LPS will do that for free


Yeah, that's why I went with a 40 Gallon


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

ok well when you get your water tested, post your readings and we'll see what it could have been


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Manafel said:


> ok well when you get your water tested, post your readings and we'll see what it could have been


Yes sir! Thank you for everything


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

no problem, I'm always here to help


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Nitrates spiked when I put the fish in. Nitrates are high. Let the tank cycle for two weeks before I put any more fish in there.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You need to let the new tank cycle. Having the old gravel in will give it a good start.

The new filter has to build up the good bacteria, and is still cycling. Add the old filter media into the new filter (along with the new media) to help seed it and speed things up.


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

holly12 said:


> You need to let the new tank cycle. Having the old gravel in will give it a good start.
> 
> The new filter has to build up the good bacteria, and is still cycling. Add the old filter media into the new filter (along with the new media) to help seed it and speed things up.


I went and bought a cartridge for the filter that came with the tank. I am also using my old Filter as well. Cleaned the old one today so it will stop making that loud humming.

I found the tank and stand on Craigslist and traded the guy for it.

Also, added 10 ML of those API stuff and it made my tank REALLY cloudy but the fish seem happier. What is going on?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Which API stuff do you mean?


----------

